# اللى له فى الاكواد يدخل هنا



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ياشباب انا عايز اعرف الاكواد المستخدمه فى فحص ال vessel and pipe 

وعايز اعرف فكرة الeddy current method يعتمد على ايه 

وبعدين ايه الاكواد المستخدمه فى فحص heat exchanger 

ياريت تكون الاكواد من الasme


----------

